# S13 Weight ?



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

How much does an 93 s13 with the twin cam and no power options or sunroof ?????


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

Has anyone actually checked the weight on a scale like at the drag srip or something like that?


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

SUPERMAN said:


> How much does an 93 s13 with the twin cam and no power options or sunroof ?????


www.edmunds.com has the weight not sure about options.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nice job dumbass :dumbass: you made two same threads......prepare to get flamed!!!!!! *runs*


----------



## 240(/)b33|)|33| (Apr 5, 2004)

[email protected]?!??! CAN U DO SOME GOD DAMN RESEARCH! IF U TYPE IN 1993 s13 weight on google there will be atleast 1,000 sites telling u, ARE U A DUMASS!?!?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

240(/)b33|)|33| said:


> [email protected]?!??! CAN U DO SOME GOD DAMN RESEARCH! IF U TYPE IN 1993 s13 weight on google there will be atleast 1,000 sites telling u, ARE U A DUMASS!?!?


holy shit......this sounds like Drifft and Vspec :thumbup:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

240(/)b33|)|33| said:


> [email protected]?!??! CAN U DO SOME GOD DAMN RESEARCH! IF U TYPE IN 1993 s13 weight on google there will be atleast 1,000 sites telling u, ARE U A DUMASS!?!?


Do you believe that mods don't read your posts? ARE U A DUMASS!?!?

You could have been more tactful/helpful.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> Do you believe that mods don't read your posts? ARE U A DUMASS!?!?
> 
> You could have been more tactful/helpful.


lol, OWNED, that's O-W-N-E-D. and 240loser, you should watch your mouth. :dumbass: :loser:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Do you believe that mods don't read your posts? ARE U A DUMASS!?!?
> 
> You could have been more tactful/helpful.


Cheers to JUSTICE..... :cheers:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yo Lew, that dude needs to be banned. those are the only types of posts he makes. i know that i flame people sometimes, but i also give out good information. that dude has yet to do so, and cant even spell/type properly.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

who


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

240(/)


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....go to a truck weight station on the highway when its closed. the persons usually arent in the booths, but the digital scales are left on.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

if your going to go through with it inthe first place might as well go find one where you can check out the weight on each corner so you can adjust your suspension accordingly if you have adjustable suspension. Would only make sense. I also assume that I have better left to right weight distribution now that I'm RHD.


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

www.socal240sx.org

then go to features and dimensions, the weight will be somewhere on near the bottom of the page


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> I also assume that I have better left to right weight distribution now that I'm RHD.



ooo look at me i'm so cool i got RHD :fluffy:

rub it in why don't ya!


----------



## acurahater (Mar 31, 2004)

he's got braggin rights


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks


----------

